# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  količina mlijeka u trudnoći

## rodica

imam curicu od 11 i pol mjeseci, dojimo, a trudna sam 8 tjedana. 
već neko vrijeme primjećujem smanjenu količinu mlijeka. još uvijek ima dva podoja za uspavljivanje, jedno dnevno, jedno noćno, a uz to se budi po noći milijun puta, katkad guta, češće ne.
danju traži dojku i ja joj udovoljim, no ona najčešće samo počiva s njom u ustima, ne sisa.
molim savjetnice, a i vas koje imate osobno iskustvo, da mi kažete je li ovo početak kraja?

uz navedeno, primjećujem da mršavi, pelene su manje mokre (iako pije vodu otkad je mlijeka manje), a i broj stolica je pao sa 3-4 dnevno na jednu. je li vrijeme za kravlje? ako uvedem kravlje, kako da to ne bude na štetu dojenja?

ipak, ona je vesela i vedra, ne bi se reklo da joj išta fali.

----------


## rodica

i nitko ništa!?
nadala sam se da će koja savjetnica nešto napisati...

----------


## Kikica1

Imala sam dvije trudnoce koje su pocele za vrijeme dok sam dojila, prvi puta mi je prvo dijete imalo 14mj a drugi puta skoro 20mj. Nisam primijetila da mi je nesto nestajalo mlijeka niti da su mi djeca imala zelju odustati od dojenja. Prvi puta mi je u trudnoci krenulo krvarenje pa sam morala prestati dojiti, na kraju je zavrsilo spontanim ali mlijeka je bilo i dalje i nastavili smo dojiti do dvije godine. 
U ovoj trudnoci sam, iako teska srca, isto malog odbila sa sike (al ipak je moje dijete vece), cisto zato jer mi se nije dalo natezati s ginekologom, prebacivati si sta ako opet bude kakvih komplikacija (jer su mi trudnoce rijetko bez krvarenja, mirovanja i slicno). 

Sto se tice tezine, ako ti dijete normalno jede dohranu (znam sta je cicoljubac, moj prvorodjenac je dok su mu zubici izlazili zivio od cice i pravo je tek iza godinu dana prihvatio dohranu) ne bi trebala gubiti na tezini, bar ja to kod svojih nisam primjecivala. Da su vise poceli piti sto vode, sto caja, jesu definitivno. Ali ako ti je pocela hodati i zato ce dobivati manje na tezini. Ako mislis da ne dobiva zato sto manje sisa, mozda da uzmes AD pa da joj ga dajes kroz kasice (probala svojedobno, nema sanse da bi moji na casu a kamoli bocu popili AD).

Bude ti se valjda javila koja savjetnica. Sretno, mozda doguras i do tandema!

----------


## rodica

kikica, od srca hvala!
moje dojke su mekše, manje, definitivno mi je pala proizvodnja, no ima ga još i dok ima i kapi, ja sam joj voljna dati.
za Ad... u dilemi sam, ako ćemo pošteno, meni AD smrdi, radije bih joj dala kravlje, mogu doći do domaćeg mlijeka. jede svaki dan nešto mliječno, sir ili kiselo mlijeko, ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu da joj je samog mlijeka malo.

recimo sinoćnja situacija: probudi se u noći, dam joj dojku, ona guta koju minutu i kad stane, okrene leđa. eto je za 5 min opet plače. dam joj istu dojku, ne čujem gutanje. prekidam i stavim ju na drugu dojku, ona opet guta, nakon što se ritam uspori, ja prekidam, ona se okrene, za 10 min opet plače, traži, i tako nekad provedemo s jedne na drugu stranu i više od sata... 

prva mi je beba, zaključujem li ispravno da joj manjka?!

----------


## kli_kli

Ja mislim da ona ne sisa jednakim intenzitetom pre zbog promenjenog ukusa mleka, nego zbog smanjene kolicine. U mom dugom dojilackom stazu (8.5 godina u kontinuitetu, 2 tandema) primetila sam da, kad dodje do hormonskih promena i usled toga do promene ukusa mleka (nije uvek povezano), neka deca reaguju bas kako si ti opisala - drzi bradavicu u ustima, ali ne vuce. Sisalo bi, ali mu/joj je cudno. Isto i ponasanje u toku noci moze biti objasnjeno promenom ukusa. Mislim da je 8, pa i 12 nedelja trudnoce, jos uvek prerano da se oseti znacajno smanjenje produkcije. Razvijena posteljica, koja luci hormone trudnoce u ogromnim kolicinama, je ta koja utice na smanjene produkcije, a u prvom trimestru kolicine tih hormona jos uvek nisu na dovoljno visokom nivou. Takodje, ne smanji se svakoj dojilji cak ni u drugom i trecom trimestru kolicina mleka u toj meri da dete oseti. Ja sam recimo od tih cija deca (dvojica) nisu po dojenju ni primetili trudnocu, i jednako su sisali od pocetka do poroda, i kasnije dugo u tandemu. Endokrinolog mi je potvrdio da je to sasvim moguce, jer tada tkivo dojke proizvodi mleko bez znacajnog hormonskog podrazaja, nego zato sto je "naviklo". Slicno je i sa dugodojenjem, u stvari. Vecini mama prolaktin padne na sasvim normalnu razinu vec nakon godinu dana, ali dete sisa i "lokalno", tj. u tim kracim i manje sistemskim ciklusima, odrzava laktaciju.
Ukratko, ako hoces da nastavis dojenje u trudnoci, samo treba da nastavis, doci cete na normalu kad se obe naviknete na novu situaciju, i prihvatite je kao obicnu.

----------


## rodica

hvala kli kli, kad netko s ovakvim iskustvom govori, vrijedi poslušati!

----------


## mikka

ja imam malo kraci staz od kli, 7,5 god u komadu, isto 2 tandema  :Grin: 

ja se ne sjecam da mi se produkcija bila smanjila, ali mi je malo smetalo kad su klinci sisali tokom trudnoce--vjerojatno su mi bradavice bile osjetljivije. ali oboje su sisali tokom trudnoca--sin (barem) 3x dnevno (imao je 22 mjeseca kad se rodila srednja), a kcer 2x (imala je 3 god i 3 mj kad se rodila najmanja), nekad bi joj dala i preko dana. 

najbolja stvar kod tandema je sto te stariji sisavac rijesi prepunjenosti i zastoja kad mlijeko navre  :lool:

----------


## rodica

hvala mikka!
da ne skrećem s teme ovdje, mogu li vas dvije, *mikka* i *kli kli* malo zagnjaviti pitanjima na pp!? konkretno me zanima par stvari vezanih uz tandeme...
unaprijed hvala!

----------


## mikka

moze, pitaj, mozes i ovdje i na pp, kako hoces

----------


## rodica

mikka, imaš pp.
thnx!

----------

